# diospyros?



## indonesianwood (Mar 30, 2013)

today i found something black wood

is this diospyros family..?
[attachment=21773]
[attachment=21774]
[attachment=21777]
[attachment=21778]
at first i think its macassar ebony because because its black but it has smooth wash brown streak not sharp like ME. 
it has more wider pore at the heart like EIR rosewood.
its not as hard as macassar ebony.
sinked in water
somebody who give me this wood told me its coming from sumedang (west-java, java island)
and macassar ebony is only in palu, sulawesi island.

i think this is diospyros evena usualy called ki hideung
or diospyros kaki usually called kesemek.
because only those two diospyros family what i know growing in java island.
but i prefer its called diospyros evena because wood is see in google diospyros kaki wood is not look like this..


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 30, 2013)

I think its dyo-awesomewood! Sorry I don't know what it is but looks neat!


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe bois de rose?


----------



## indonesianwood (Mar 31, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I think its dyo-awesomewood! Sorry I don't know what it is but looks neat!


thanks jims.
i hope i can find more exotic species more.
its feel so happy find this one like patrick star when in the jellyfish field:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


Joe Rebuild said:


> I can't help I'D this either but I always enjoy your posts Arya


thanks joe.
glad you enjoy it joe


Jdaschel said:


> Maybe bois de rose?


i think madagascar and indonesia it doesnt really have relatively species james.
i only know 3 dalbergia species here
latifolia
sisso
one more thats i believe dalbergia family.

thanks james


----------

